# Pictures of my tanks...



## blb (Feb 7, 2005)

Here are some pictures of my tanks. The first 2 are my community tanks. The rest are the goldfish. The empty 75g is doing a fishless cycle. When it is done there will be goldfish in there.

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/blbco...=&.done=http://photos.yahoo.com/ph//my_photos


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Wow Mae-West is gorgeous! 
Wonderful tanks! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

nice pics!


----------



## plummie (Apr 25, 2005)

I love the three Amigos! Very nice pics!


----------



## blb (Feb 7, 2005)

Thanks all. When I get more goldfish for the 75 gallon I'll post their pictures. Does anyone else have pics?


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

i love putt-something? the pealscale


----------



## fishgfish (Jan 19, 2005)

blb you do have nice goldfish brag about.    
keep up the good work!!


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

Wow the one named Halloween is awesome.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

Putt-putt is awsome


----------



## blb (Feb 7, 2005)

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

I wish I could get goldfish like that your doing good put up more pics


----------

